# What port does ports use?



## bnorton916 (Oct 26, 2012)

What port(s) need to be opened up in a firewall for ports to work?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2012)

Nothing incoming. And depending on where the source distfile is hosted it'll use HTTP or FTP to get it.


----------



## bnorton916 (Oct 26, 2012)

Great, so 23 and 80.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2012)

Port 23 is telnet. Port 21 is FTP. And that's only the command channel. FTP will also open a connection to a random port for it's data connection.


----------



## bnorton916 (Oct 27, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Port 23 is telnet. Port 21 is FTP. And that's only the command channel. FTP will also open a connection to a random port for it's data connection.



Ah, got em mixed up. No problem though, with cisco router acl you can just use ftp.

Bill


----------

